# Last month before the gigging is closed in November Available dates left in October



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, that time of year is here where the weather begins to change and flounder begin to show up in larger numbers and size.

We have battled dirty water for the last 2 weeks or so making for some grinding and searching on some nights. As the water begins to cool off, the clarity should improve as we finish off the last month of gigging before it closes in November.

Gigging will resume in December with a 2 flounder per person limit until December 15 when the limits return to 5 each.

Late October and December will be the prime time to go after larger trophy size flounder. ( 25-30")

I still have some dates open in October and December.

October 12,13,19,24,25,26 and 31. 31st can only go until midnight

December is almost wide open with only the 16 and 23 booked so far.

Call, text or email to get in on the action before its too late

[email protected]
3617812161


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are some pictures from past Decembers Right after a good cool front is the ideal time to get out and get some big flounder


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a few last minute trips get rescheduled. Right now I have October 21, 26,29,30 up for grabs. 
November -no gigging

December 1-3,8-10,17

Gigging remains strong and should really kick off after this cool front.

Call text or email.

3617812161
[email protected]

1st come 1st serve.......


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

October 26th and 29th still up for grabs.


----------

